# Vista won't detect iPod



## techdawg667 (Mar 11, 2008)

I followed all the instructions on the iPod manual and tried all troubleshooting articles on the Apple site, but my Windows Vista comp still won't recognize my iPod! Whenever I plug in the iPod, Windows says that it is searching for drivers (even though I already installed iTunes) but diesnt find any (thus prompting me to find it online). The iPod won't even show on My Computer! I own a 1st generation iPod Nano 1GB. Any explainations?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there - 

Do you have another user account on your Vista machine? If so - try plugging it in once you are logged into another account and see if the problem still persists. 

If you do not have another user account, it is easy to make one (just call it "test" or something). Start > Settings > Control Panel then click "User Accounts" and follow the steps.

Once we find out, we'll go from there.

Hope that helps!


----------



## techdawg667 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope, it still does not work. I use my one and only account, which has admin rights. Created another one, but still does not work.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

OK, try this:

Connect the iPod, and after it searches for the driver, keep it connected. 

Click Start > Settings > Control Panel > System > Hardware > Device Manager.

Look for your iPod in the list with a yellow exclamation point icon "!".

RIGHT-click on it and click Update Driver. 

Search for the driver and point to c:\windows\system32. You may have to do this several times: it will install the USB driver, the USB hard disk, and two other "unknown" drivers - just always manually point windows to the system32 folder. 

NOTE: You also might have to initially install it as a mass USB storage device.

Hope that helps.


----------



## techdawg667 (Mar 11, 2008)

ummm....well I lost my iPod... for now. I'll get back to you in about a month


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Try Windows formatting the iPod as AFAIK, an iPod needs to be formatted under Windows for it to be recognised between Mac/Windows OS's.

I also found *this* which seems relevant.


----------

